# HMI Reparatur Service - Reparatur HMI Panel



## HMI-Repair (17 April 2016)

*HMI Reparatur Service - Reparatur HMI Panel - ! neue Firmenanschrift ab 01.09.2017 !*

Guten Tag,

mein Name ist Timo Hüppop ich möchte hier meinen HMI Reparatur Service vorstellen, den ich 2015 gegründet habe.
Spezialisiert auf Reparatur und Überprüfung von HMI Bediensystemen wie z.B. Exor UniOP, Klöckner Möller, Siemens, Hitachi, ProFace, Vipa uvm...

Besuchen Sie meine Internetseite 
gerne beantworte ich all ihre Fragen.

www.hmi-repair.de oder info@hmi-repair.de

*!!! Aktuelle neue Updates auf der letzten Seite !!!
*
HMI Reparatur Service
Wittener Str. 96
45549 Sprockhövel 
Tel: 02339 - 9042710

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timo Hüppop

NEU und ab sofort online 
Touch Monitore und Panel PC´s im Portfolie anschauen lohnt sich

http://www.hmi-repair.de/93/produkte/touch-pc


----------



## spstiger (25 April 2016)

Hallo Timo, toller Service, gefällt mir. Falls du auch die Reparatur von Kinco HMI anbieten möchtest, nimm die gern mit auf. Wir liefern dir gern Ersatzteile dafür:

http://www.spstiger.de

Wir bieten die Abdeckungen mit Touch, CPU und Display als Ersatzteil an. Wir haben auch Kunden gehabt, die nur die Folien auf dem Display getauscht haben.

Eine Reparatur ist ja oft günstiger als ein kompletter Neukauf.

Grüße

Steffen


----------



## HMI-Repair (25 April 2016)

Hallo Steffen, 

vielen Dank, ich freue mich über jede Art von Unterstützung 
Gerne werde ich den Service für Kinco HMI mit ein mein Angebot mit aufnehmen.

Vielen Dank
Timo


----------



## HMI-Repair (7 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

schaut euch meine neue Facebook Seite an 
ich würde mich über viele Likes freuen 
https://www.facebook.com/HmiRepair/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## HMI-Repair (26 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen ein kleines Update.

*Reparatur eines Siemens Mobile Panel MP177 kein Problem.*
Display war stellenweise dunkel, Touchfunktion auch beeinträchtigt.
Ursache: defekter Touch, defektes Display ausgetauscht, Reparaturzeit ca. 2-3 Tage nach erfolgreicher Freigabe. 

*Kosten der Reparatur ca. 450€ *weit unter dem Preis einiger Mitbewerber, Siemens z.B berechnet für diese Reparatur über 1000€ ein stolzer Preis

Panel vorher: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0g538nn71rs9two/MP177 vorher.jpg?dl=0
Panel nachher: https://www.dropbox.com/s/txjz10xd7n84d5r/MP177 nachher 2.jpg?dl=0
Panel nachher: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qbuxag7r5hhzk3m/MP177 nachher 1.jpg?dl=0

Anfragen gerne an: info@hmi-repair.de oder direkt 0163-2587514


----------



## HMI-Repair (26 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

mal wieder ein kleines Update 
zu dem das auch bei bereits abgekündigten Geräten durchaus eine Reparatur möglich ist.

Exor UniOP eTOP12-0050 defekt, Display nicht mehr lesbar
*https://www.facebook.com/HmiRepair/posts/1683376561972920


*Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## HMI-Repair (14 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

mal wieder ein kleines Update.

*Reparatur: B&R 4PP035 defekt, Display mit Horizontalen Streifen.*
Bei dem Gerät ist das Display (Ampire AG16080A) defekt
Eine Reparatur des Display´s ist nicht möglich es kann nur ausgetauscht werden, was wiederraum auch gar nicht so einfach da es schon vor Jahren abgekündigt worden ist.
Div. angebliche 1:1 Nachbauten bei Ebay oder Alibaba die laut Verkäufer eingesetzt werden können haben sich als nicht Kompatibel entpuppt.
Nach mehreren Versuchen habe ich endlich einen Deutschen Verkäufer gefunden der einen wirklichen funktionierenden 1:1 Nachbau anbieten kann und das zu wirklich moderaten Preisen.

Aber schaut doch selbst


B&R 4PP035 mit defekten Display 



B&R 4PP035 mit neuem Display 

Weitere Infos wie immer auf meiner Homepage www.hmi-repair.de oder unter info@hmi-repair.de

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## spstiger (15 Januar 2017)

Bin ziemlich beeindruckt, sieht toll aus.


----------



## HMI-Repair (21 Januar 2017)

*Update Touch Reparatur Siemens TP700 Comfort
*
hier hat es ein Siemens TP700 Comfort erwischt der Touchscreen wurde durch Fremdeinwirkung so beschädigt das ein Austauschen unumgänglich machte.
Kosten laut Siemens ca. 600€ 
*Kosten HMI Repair ca. 380€*
aber schaut selbst besser wie neu 





weitere Infos und Kontakt unter www.hmi-repair.de oder info@hmi-repair.de

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (18 März 2017)

*kleines Update 
Reparatur Siemens OP170 (**6AV6-542-0BB15-2AX0) div Tasten defekt *

Diesmal hat es ein Siemens OP170 erwischt, div. Tasten auf Folie Folientastatur sind beschädigt eine Reparatur ist leider nicht möglich nur der Austausch der kompletten Folientastatur war als Reparatur in Betracht zu ziehen.
Siemens repariert dieses Gerät aufgrund des Alters nicht mehr, bietet nur noch Ersatz für ca. 2000€ an.

Das Gerät konnte kostengünstig für unter 350€ wieder instandgesetzt werden.
Weitere Infos wie immer unter: info@hmi-repair.de oder www.hmi-repair.de

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (3 Mai 2017)

*Update vom 03.05.2017
Reparatur eines Siemens OP37 Panel 


*Hallo zusammen, 

hier mal wieder eindrucksvoll zu erkennen Reparatur ist oft doch noch möglich anstatt einfach neu zu kaufen.
Siemens sagt Reparatur nicht mehr möglich, div. große Reparaturdienstleister wie z.B Eichler oder Lektronix haben einer Reparatur aus Unwirtschaftlichkeit abgelehnt.

Bei dem Gerät war wie auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen wie Tastatur stark beschädigt, zudem war das Display dunkel (Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Inverter defekt.
*Das Gerät konnte kostengünstig für ca. 800€* wieder vollständig instand gesetzt werden. 
Wie kann das unwirtschaftlich sein wenn Gebrauchtgeräte bis zu 4000€ kosten sollen ?

Weitere Infos und Anfrage wie immer unter: info@hmi-repair.de oder www.hmi-repair.de oder 0163-2587514

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (14 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

das letzte Update ist schon Weilchen her deswegen hier mal wieder eine erfolgreiche Instandsetzung !!

Siemens MP270B
*Fehler:* Display hell irgentwann kommt das Bild
*Ursache: *Das Gerät wurde durch eindringende Flüssigkeit beschädigt, Display und Hauptplatine beschädigt sowie Touch durch Fremdeinwirkung beschädigt.
*Abhilfe: *Schmeiß weg kauf neu so würde bestimmt ein Eichler argumentieren der bei der defekten CCFL eines TP177 schon sagt Reparatur lohn sich nicht mehr  

Nein nicht bei mir, hier konnte das Gerät *erfolgreich* instand gesetzt werden. Das Display und der Touch waren irreparabel und wurden ausgetauscht, die *Hauptplatine* konnte *repariert* und gereinigt werden und das* für unter 1000€  
*
Fazit mal wiede, fast alles ist reparabel also einfach einschicken 






weitere Infos oder Fragen direkt an mich:

Email: info@hmi-repair.de
Tel: 01577-1484415
Web: www.hmi-repair.de


----------



## HMI-Repair (9 Oktober 2017)

*Update 02.10.2017
Reparatur Siemens TP1200*
- Touch wurde durch Fremdeinwirkung beschädigt

Reparaturkosten bei Siemens pauschal 870€, dauer ca. 4-6 Wochen
Reparaturkosten *HMI-Repair ca. 500€*, dauert ca. 1 Woche
weitere Informationen unter *http://www.hmi-repair.de* oder *info@hmi-repair.de**

*


----------



## HMI-Repair (11 Oktober 2017)

*Frontrahmen Nachbau - Siemens C7-635 - 6ES7635-2EB01-0AE3*

*Update vom 11.10.2017
*
eine der bisher wohl am schwierigsten zu lösende Aufgaben.

Der Frontrahmen eines Siemens C7-635 (*6ES7635-2EB01-0AE3*) wurde durch äußere Einflüsse *irreparabel beschädigt*.
Siemens bietet hier keine Ersatzteile mehr an das Gerät ist zu alt, der Kunde solle auf ein anderes Gerät umsteigen

Was natürlich etliche Kosten nach sich ziehen würde

- Neues Gerät
- neue SPS 
- Programmierkosten für Projekt Kovertierung 
- Zeit

Was tun um dem Kunden zu helfen ?
Ganz einfach wir bauen die Front einfach 1:1 nach 
gesagt getan und das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.








Ab sofort im Lieferprogramm aufgenommen und ab Lager verfügbar kompletter Frontrahmen inkl. Touch und Dekorfolie für Siemens C7-635 - â€‹
Preis: 489€ pro Stk
größere Mengen gerne auf Anfrage,

www.hmi-repair.de
Email: info@hmi-repair.de
Tel: 01577-1484415


----------



## hucki (11 Oktober 2017)

Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass dies unser Panel ist.
Tolle Arbeit - Danke!


----------



## HMI-Repair (13 November 2017)

*Kostengünstige Reparatur Siemens MP277 10" (6AV6-643-0CD01-1AX1)*

Frontrahmen durch Fremdeingriff beschädigt, Display bleibt nach dem einschalten dunkel.
Der* Frontrahmen ist ein 1:1 Nachbau inkl. Touchscreen und Dekorfolie*, bei Interesse kann dieser ab sofort erworben werden.
Weitere Information per Mail (info@hmi-repair.de od 01577-1484415)

Ausgetauscht wurden:
- Frontrahmen komplett inkl. Touch und Dekorfolie 
- Display 
- Spannungsinverter 





für unter 900€ das soll mal einer nachmachen 
*bei den meisten Reparaturdienstleistern oder Siemens direkt würde der gebrochene Frontrahmen zu einem Wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden führen 
nicht mehr beim HMI Reparatur Service !!

*www.hmi-repair.de
info@hmi-repair.de
01577-1484415

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (20 November 2017)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit einer OP17 Reparatur aus?

Die Front sollte ausgetauscht werden.
Inklusive Tastenfeld.


----------



## HMI-Repair (20 November 2017)

Hallo 

hab dir ne PN geschrieben sollte aber kein Problem sein 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gilera (30 November 2017)

Ich hab ein TP 700 Comfort das gerade 2,5 Jahre alt ist. Irgent wie ist das Betriebssystem verloren gegangen.

Es bleibt beim Simatic Logo hängen ,
und ist im TIA Portal und Prosave nicht mehr erreichbar. Die LEDs bleiben am Profinetanschluss Dunkel.

Siemens sagt es muss eingeschickt werden da das Dateisystem beschädigt ist. 

Haben sie Erfahrung damit?
Lg


----------



## HMI-Repair (30 November 2017)

Hallo 

Leider hat da Siemens recht in den meisten Fällen ist der verbaute Flashspeicher defekt.
Auch wenn ich es nur ungern sage aber in diesem Fall müsste es wirklich eingeschickt werden. Da kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen. 

Für weitere Anfragen von ich jederzeit erreichbar.

Viele Grüße 
Timo Hüppop


----------



## Gilera (30 November 2017)

Hey, 

Weisst du was soetwas circa Kostet? 

Gruß


----------



## HMI-Repair (26 Januar 2018)

*Update vom 26.01.2018

*Kurzes kleines Update
Auch hier konnte der Kunde dieses Siemens Mobile Panel 177 mehr als 400€ zur Reparatur sparen als wenn er diese bei Siemens direkt hätte ausführen lassen.
Pauschalpreis Siemens ca. 1000€ tatsächliche Kosten HMI REPARATUR SERVICE lediglich ca. 600€ für die Reparatur der Folientastatur und Austausch des Touchscreens inkl. Displays
Weitere Informationen wie immer unter
www.hmi-repair.de / info@hmi-repair.de oder 02339-9042710
Ein schönes Wochenende 
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (11 Februar 2018)

Update vom 29.01.2018

Leicht gesprungener Touch von einem Siemens TP900 (6AV6 124-1JC01-0AX0) auch hier ist die Reparatur selbstverständlich kein Problem.
Durch Glassplitter wurde das Display so verkratzt das dieses auch ausgetauscht werden musste.
Die Reparatur konnte nach erfolgter Freigabe in nur 2 Tagen erfolgreich abgeschlossen und dem Kunden wieder zurück geschickt werden.
Kosten Siemens ca. 1150€ und 4-5 Wochen Wartezeit 
Kosten HMI REPARATUR SERVICE keine 800€ 




😀



😀






Weitere Informationen wie immer unter 
HMI Reparatur Service / info@hmi-repair.de oder 02339-9042710

Viele Grüße 
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (11 Februar 2018)

NEU und ab sofort erhältlich
Komplettfrontrahmen inkl. Touchscreen für alle Siemens TP177 Geräte z.b

6AV6642-0AA11-0AX0 / 6AV6642-0BC01-1AX0
6AV6642-0AA11-0AX1 / 6AV6642-0BC01-1AX1
6AV6642-0BD01-3AX0 / 6AV6642-0BA01-1AX0
6AV6640-0CA11-0AX0 / 6AV6640-0CA11-0AX1





oder

Siemens C7-635 Touch z.b 
6ES7635-2EB00-0AE3
6ES7635-2EB01-0AE3
6ES7635-2EB02-0AE3






weitere Informationen wie immer unter 
www.hmi-repair.de / info@hmi-repair.de oder 02339 9042710


----------



## gravieren (11 Februar 2018)

Hi

Interessant.

Könnte ich den Listenpreis für 2/3 Stück erfahren   ?
Bei 3 Geräten ist das Gehäse quasi zerbröckelt  !


Geräte wäre allerdings ein TP270  !
(6AV6545-0CA10-0AX0)




Gruß Karl


----------



## HMI-Repair (6 April 2018)

Hallo zusammen  

das letzte Update ist leider schon etwas her aber hier konnte eine Leiche wieder erfolgreich zum Leben erweckt werden konnte
und wenn ich das mit etwas Stolz sagen darf, ist meiner Kenntis nach der HMI Reparatur Service bisher Deutschlandweit der einzige der eine Touch Reparatur für 
bei einem *Siemens Mobile Panel KTP700 (6AV2 125-2GB23-0AX0)* durchführen kann. 
Der Grund ist simpel, die Dekorfolie ist bei keinem Lieferanten zu erhalten, daher wurde die *Dekoforlie extra angefertigt und das made in Germany !!*





Kosten für die Reparatur ca. 700€
Kosten ein neues Gerät bei Siemens zu bestellen 2300€ 

weitere Infos wie immer unter den altbekannten Wegen
www.hmi-repair.de / info@hmi-repair.de / 02339-9042710

viele Grüße
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (20 Mai 2018)

*Update vom 20.05.2018*

sicherlich kennt es jeder, durch *Produktabkündigungen *oder *Kundenspezifische Designausführungen* ist die Ersatzteil Beschaffung oft sehr schwierig bis unmöglich.
Also warum nicht selber machen ?

Hier eine Sonderanfertigung für einen Kunden spezifisches Ersatztastatur eines UniOP ePALM10
Der Hersteller verkauft keine Ersatzteile mehr wegen der bevorstehenden Abkündigung um meinen Kunden dennoch weiterhin kostengünstige und schnelle Reparaturen anbieten zu können wurde die Folientastatur komplett nachgefertigt inkl. Trägerplatine auf der die Folientastatur voll flächig aufgeklebt wurde und das alles Made in Germany



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Links das Original / Rechts der Nachbau 

Weitere Sonderanfertigung gerne auf Anfrage möglich z.B aktuell in Arbeit - Siemens TP700 Comfort Dekorfolie im Kunden eigenen Design 
*Komplettgehäusefronten *wie z.B für *Siemens C7-635 *inkl. Touch und Folientastatur sowie für *Siemens TP177 Serie* inkl. Touch und Dekorfolie *bereits verfügbar* 
weitere Infomationen auf Aufrage 

weitere Infos wie immer unter den altbekannten Wegen
www.hmi-repair.de / info@hmi-repair.de / 02339-9042710

viele Grüße
Timo Hüppop


----------



## HMI-Repair (4 Januar 2019)

*Ohh das letzte Update ist aber schon länger her 
hier ein weitere Reparaturbeispiele was immer wieder möglich statt neu zu kaufen 

  Allen Bradley Panel View 550  
*




*Sütron TP070 - Touch komplett zerstört*



Sonderanfertigung - Nachbau Touchfront komplett inkl. Frontrahmen, Touchscreen, Dekorfolie für UniOP ERT-16 / ECT-16 / ER16


*

weitere Infos wie immer unter den altbekannten Wegen
www.hmi-repair.de / info@hmi-repair.de / 02339-9042710

viele Grüße
Timo Hüppop*


----------



## HMI-Repair (27 März 2019)

*kleines Update vom 27.03.2019*

*Generalüberholung eines Siemens Mobile Panel 277 - 6AV6 645-0CC01-0AX0*
- Touch und Display erneuert
- komplett spezial Reinigung 
- Folientastatur erneuert




Fragen und Anfragen gerne wie immer über die bekannten Wege
Tel: 02339 - 9042710
Mail: info@hmi-repair.de
Web: www.hmi-repair.de


----------

